# Snapshooters unite! show off your point and shoot pics



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Let's show off our best shots taken with a humble point and shoot camera. The only rule is that they cannot be taken with a gigantic Dlsr camera. Show off those shots. Don't be shy, we're not looking for magazine quality shots from cameras that zoom in on a moon rock.


----------



## Scotth72 (Mar 15, 2004)

Here are a couple of mine. Taken with a Canon SD800is.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

You didn't say they had to be MTB related  Canon Power Shot A2000


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Jeff, great sunset and storm shots! What camera/settings?

Scott, great action and macro shot! 

Keep em coming boys and girls. They don't have to be MTB related.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Canon SD1100is


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*Ill try*








Nemba bridge (all these taken with sub compact casio or motorolla droid phone)







Uncle skiing 6 am this week







Domo skiing







Kayak sunset







Cool reflection 4000 feet up


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Mudpuppy, Great shots! 
Corbetti, all I can say is wow!


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*more*








Sunset paddle







girlfriends snowboard buckles







Macro(ish) sunflower in my yard







Sunset on slickrock trail Moab Utah








Storm approaching Amasa Back Moab


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ill upload a couple a little later but scotth72 those are some great shots:thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hears my entry :thumbsup: took it with my random POS camera 

From bla


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

Nothing special, but since you asked....


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*great shots*

We might not officially be "photogs" because our camera bags aren't as big as our camelbaks but we can still take some mighty fine shots. I was inter assaulted in another post because evidently you can't be serious about taking photos without a clunky DLSR. I didn't want to entertain an internet war so I left and started this thread. I'm fine with being a "snapshooter". One of my other passions is collecting and editing action movie footage. I'm new to it (less than 6 months) but I am looking forward to growing. Keep them coming! Here is an example of a mellow ride and mountain bike disc golf round. Shot with my point and shoot in video mode and a go pro.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

tmccrohon said:


> Thanks


Thanks for starting another thread. I am just trying to get some info in the other.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

No prob. I wanted to share my photos but didn't feel welcome because of the creature below. It was easier retreating and letting the trolls control the bridge. Snapshooters keep em coming!

Edit: Perhaps there was no troll. In retrospect I overreacted and probably became one briefly. It created a great post with some great shots though. I'm starting a folder grabbing some of these gems.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Girlfriend kayak sunset







vermont sunrise on Ascutney Mountain







Night ride blur







The shadow sets on the ski season. Last chair.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

tmccrohon said:


> We might not officially "photogs" because our camera bags aren't as big as our camelbaks but we can still take some mighty fine shots. I was inter assaulted in another post because evidently you can't be a serious without a clunky DLSR. I didnt want to entertain an internet war so I left and started this thread. I'm fine with being a "snapshooter". One of my other passions is collecting and editing action movie footage. I'm new to it (less than 6 months) but I am looking forward to growing. Keep them coming! Here is an example of a mellow ride and mountain bike disc golf round. Shot with my point in shoot in video mode and a go pro.


what makes "photogs" migrate to SLR cameras is that they want to control how the camera records the scene. SLRs are great for that because of all the control parameters given to the photographer. A typical compact camera does it all for you. Yes its easy, and technology has gotten pretty good, but in many cases they still fail to provide the shot you want. Most people dont care, or dont know better, and are happy with that.

Having an SLR does not make a photographer as you point out. A real "photog" can produce great results with a compact if he knows how the camera behaves. The difference is the camera controlling the parameters, or the person. I read the thread you are referring to, and in no way can I see how you interpret Lidarmans or any other post as an "assault". In fact, your language in this thread is more trolling than anything.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

hears a few more from my beach ride on the 29r

From bla

From bla

From bla


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Stupendous man, I didn't mention any names, you did. let it stay in the other thread please. I left peacefully. I was not trolling and didn't continue with the flaming. I started my own thread being sure to keep names out of it. Please don't bring it here. I concede that i am not a "photog". I'm now a proud snap shooter. Snap shooters unite!


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

Took this with a phone. Coolest mushrooms I think I've ever seen.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*29er*

Insanity, what model 29er is that? I drank the 29er Kool aide as well.


----------



## eatsleepbikes (Oct 3, 2009)

Thought I'd share a story of a friend of mine and camera quality. 
My friend is a pro photo guy for a local paper and was on a vacation with his family
and didn't want to hassle with a big camera so he bought a disposible 35 mm one. So the family was at a rodeo and he took some pics and one ended up in the paper and the paper got more questions about the shot and what the settings were and so on. Anyhow I always thought that was funny so cheapo cameras can take real pics too. Enjoy all the photos so far, really like insanity's photo with the tire and tracks in the sand as we have no beaches here to ride on.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

I agree. Nothing wrong with a big expensive camera, but there's nothing wrong with a cheap one either. The camera you have with you is better than the one sitting in a case in your closet.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*heres a pic and explanationanother video made with a point and shoot*

I'm still learning, go easy..lol


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

eatsleepbikes said:


> really like insanity's photo with the tire and tracks in the sand as we have no beaches here to ride on.


thanks you made my day


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

tmccrohon said:


> Jeff, great sunset and storm shots! What camera/settings?


Auto. Flash off :thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

tmccrohon said:


> Insanity, what model 29er is that? I drank the 29er Kool aide as well.


2008 gt peace multi 29r check out the link in my sig for pics of it


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Canon SD1200IS


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Here are some photos I've taken at work over the past month or so (not including the kayaking ones).

The camera is a Panasonic Lumix TS2.























































I'm one of those guys who can say I love my job :thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL....Nice post. Sometimes being " inter assaulted" created inspiration for a good post--although it's still a distraction from passion of biking (this is not a passion of camera forum).

Of course you took it all wrong after you insulted those who carry a DSLR. If you serve it, be ready to eat it.

Some of my Point-and-shoots.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

tmccrohon said:


> View attachment 549476
> 
> Girlfriend kayak sunset
> View attachment 549477
> ...


Good shots for a P&S. One small piece of advice though. next time you shoot a shot at night, and are getting light streaks (due to the camera's slow shutter speed, required to get a proper exposure) , change your camera's flash from normal to rear sync. Rater than it going off at the beginning of the shot it will go off at the end, and the motion streak will be behind the rider rather than in front of them. Yes, I shoot exculsivley with a dslr, but every p&s ive ever shot with had the rear sync flash mode too


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I saw the other post and then this one and I'm laughing at the little battle going on here. In my opinion, I think the post processing done on most of the photog pics is done in poor taste. It's okay to clean up a pic to make the memorable essence stand out more, but to "enhance" all the colors and shades of most of the pic makes it look gaudy. Not to mention the thin plain borders...


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice shots Lidard, I'm glad we can share our pics. I concede I was a little defensive. I think we can all agree that photos from any camera can convey a passion for any subject we choose. I was being defensive because I have a passion for photoing or videoing my life and sharing it with family friends and anyone who cares to go along for the ride. Now i get it. I read into it wrong thinking that people were telling me I needed a serious camera to have a serious passion for photoing the journey. Now I realize that nobody explicitly said that you need to be a "photog" to have a passion for snapping memories. the equipment is simply a means to an end. Great shots everybody. keep them coming. 

Ps. Lidard, that singletrack looks like heaven and the beer probably tastes like it after the ride.

Rkj, Wow, wow wow! Those are amazing by any camera standards

Judd, Amazing macro shots, amazing lighting in the stairs photo! 

I am inspired to become better by "borrowing" some of all your techniques and subject choices. 

Thank you all Tim


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Varaxis said:


> I saw the other post and then this one and I'm laughing at the little battle going on here. In my opinion, I think the post processing done on most of the photog pics is done in poor taste. It's okay to clean up a pic to make the memorable essence stand out more, but to "enhance" all the colors and shades of most of the pic makes it look gaudy. Not to mention the thin plain borders...


You're right. Thick borders really make a photo interesting. They are the key. Make sure you put your effort into that part of the photo. Color them and texture them too. But don't try to correct any poor performance that camera sensor has. That technology captures the world exactly as it is and should not be messed with whatsoever. Those people at Canon and Nikon and Panasonic are there to determine how your photo should look. You know they are artists and you should be a robot and take what they give you. Carry on shooting...and if you ride a bike, do that too.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*I like the effects*

I would use more effects and such if my software (or hardware) was more sophisticated. I am limited to what Picasa and my cameras limited settings can do. Seeing some of the better photographers shots does give me a template to at least emulate. I would love to get great shots the Lidards cool beer bottle or Judd's (or was it RKJ's) light on the stair piece. I guess sometimes the cool lighting effects are a little bit of timing, a bit of luck, and a bit of skill in equal parts.


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok, a few from my point and shoot:



















With borders, of course!


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*Nice shots*

Nice borders too...lol

I'm thankful for the entertainment. I'm fighting a terrible Jaw, gum, sinus and gland infection. Strep gone wild. IV's twice a day. Liquid diet for a week. Fever. Maybe surgery early next week. I enjoy the distraction from the pain and the fact that I can't ride for a while.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

wicked bug pic! + a hitch hiker


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*a few more*

Although I am humbled by the rest of the bunch, here are a few more just for fun


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Some stunning shots so far. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

spider friend


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*looks like Pennsylvania has some good riding*

I like the look of your singletrack pic JeffW.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

lower friend


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)




----------



## rotax7 (May 30, 2010)

Couple different days at Lone Pine State Park.
Near Kalispell, MT.

Canon PowerShot 800 IS


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*sweet sunset pics*

Nice work!


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

Personally I think DSLR's blow the point and shoots out of the water. However, I don't own one so I use a little Sony jobber.

Here's a bunch:


----------



## BigAirSkier1580 (Mar 27, 2009)

These were taken with my new toy, Casio Exilim Mobile Phone:


























The following was taken with a conventional point and shoot camera:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Canon S75. I haven't used it for a while. Shooting up close with it was OK but when focussing towards infinity the lens seriously dropped off in quality. There were too many unnecessary functions on the camera. I bought the camera as a light weight camera to take touring ... I soon went back to using a camera where I could employ filters and a lens hood.

The camera's inability to handle flair was the camera's main problem. Where I live on the Great Dividing Range in Australia, it is often smoky from controlled burn-offs or bush fires or the high concentrations of eucalyptus oil in the air in the warmer months, make the atmospherics difficult for mediocre camera lenses to handle.

These were some of the questionably better images taken with the S75.

A smoky day on the Deua River. The edge of the Deua Wilderness, NSW.










The Thurra River, Croajingalong Wilderness, Victoria.










A Giant Geode, Hairy Man Creek, Errinundra Plateau, Victoria.










Above the tree line, the Australian Alps, NSW.










From the Wolgan Valley Rail Trail, Newnes Plateau, NSW.










Warren.


----------



## julioardz (May 29, 2008)

tmccrohon said:


> I agree. Nothing wrong with a big expensive camera, but there's nothing wrong with a cheap one either. The camera you have with you is better than the one sitting in a case in your closet.


Replace "camera" with "bicycle" and I share the same sentiment. Here are some of my point and shoots taken with a Nikon Coolpix something or other.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

IMO, it's the guy behind the lens being the most important. A good camera guy will take a good shot with whatever. A good camera guy is going to (IMO) get better shots with a low end P&S over what a hack is going to get with any camera. There is only so much the camera can do. Whatever. Assuming all other variables being equal, the better camera will take a better shot. Now, what constitutes "better" and art and so on are sometimes fairly nebulous in definition from one person to the next, so...

That said, having slightly nicer than crap cameras has allowed me to get better shots as a hack than trying to do so with crappier cameras. I still have some basic cameras, as I don't feel my skill level would benefit any more with a better camera at this point. I need to learn what I'm doing more with the settings available to me before upgrading the equipment. Granted, I've been saying that for years. It's a lack of patience on my part.

Not that these are super great, but they are a few of my P&S shots that I happen to like.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

I end up shooting a lot with my Canon G10, sometimes it is less conspicuous than my DSLR, but it does have drawbacks, most notably the shutter lag.

Handle bar shot, local SoCal trail.









Two friends, local SoCal trail this past spring.









Mammoth last summer (external flash).









Local SoCal trail (external flash).









Local SoCal trail (external flash).









Local SoCal trail.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Before digital I used to carry my Canon A-1 in a pouch on my belt, and I once got it out fast enough to capture a caribou running up a creek while I was MTB touring in Canada's Northwest Territories. I sold a lot of my photos to bicycle magazines, but the camera gear was awkward, and every snap cost a dollar.

Now I carry a tiny P&S that is AWESOME. Here are a couple I took when I first got it.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

Best thread ever! As a fella who loves to bike and take pictures, but cannot afford the "even-comes-with-a-_ball-jiggler_" type camera - I really appreciate this. Here are a couple of my contribs


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Great shots everybody. A few I wanted to discuss:

Big air, I have an exilim too. Your results are better than mine.

Wild Wasa, Great geode shot!
El salt, Great backgrounds, it looks like you have a fun bunch.
Scrub, Love the black and whites.
Chuky, Great lighting, scenery, and a very cool dog.
There are many others but not enough time to mention all!


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Nashvis, Is that fog, smoke, or light in that black and white pic?


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks, I'lll try rear sync. I'm making a short movie with a night riding scene and it will come in handy.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Taken with an iPhone:


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

tmccrohon said:


> Nashvis, Is that fog, smoke, or light in that black and white pic?


Fog. I took that pic on my commute to work one early summer morning here in Nashville.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sometimes they are just convenient*

Grabbing them quick for rare encounters is cool too








Like the day i rode with Gary Fisher this year (Fells NEMBA event Massachusetts)







Doing trail maintenance with Girlfriend after flood







Showing off cool new utility rack and $6 hatchet 







Chance animal encounters (then get out quick before MOMMA returns


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

@Nate. Chevy on a stick and orange barrels.....Albuquerque. Love it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I am currently out for three months with a broken scaphoid...but I did get a new phone and took some pics...hope these count....


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

another from today

From my pics


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i updated a few of my pics so there a bit better

From updated pics

From updated pics


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here are a few from my P&S. No photoshop or any of that. I just point and shoot like it says in the description. Though I do use some the the tricky features the camera comes with.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Wow, What phone were these taken on?


----------



## Videogirl32 (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's a few from different places I've ridden... some are black and whites, all were taken with a Sony CyberShot... it has a b&w mode that I used for the b&w pics. I do have photoshop and all of that too, but this little camera works pretty well and is small and compact for bike travel.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

scrublover said:


>


Beautiful pics scrublover. Where is the one above?


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

giantbikeboy said:


> @Nate. Chevy on a stick and orange barrels.....Albuquerque. Love it.


yep...

I love the Chevy on a stick..


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Ok, can I play? Most of these were takin with my old Canon that unfortunately died, others were taken with my new Canon Power Shot 400, Ok camera but would like something a little nicer eventually.

happy trails...

squish


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

fun


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

A few from the local rides


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Here are a few with a Canon G9'er

fungus









hmmm....


----------



## 100 (Jul 22, 2005)

Moab 6-3-2010 sony dx5


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## rotax7 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

*My Fav!*

My favorite shot that I've taken with any camera. This happens to be a cheapo $100 P&S that I can't kill.


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

A few more random shots from various places and stuff. 

happy trails...

squish


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

Cool bike, i bet it goes well in snow too!


----------



## New World Man (Jun 21, 2008)

all my best are in my blog
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V​


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

baker said:


> Beautiful pics scrublover. Where is the one above?


Up along Fisher Mesa, outside of Moab. I think.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Just a few from the point and shoot. I have a Canon powershot and a Nikon Coolpix and an iPhone


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

sensational pics. As usual you are a true ambassador of the sport.


----------



## mtbmonk (Jun 3, 2004)

Truly some really great images here for sure! I'm in the market for a new P&S any recommendations? Would like to be able to work in color and B&W. 
Thanks......


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*Black and white*

Most decent point and shoot have many basic settings these days. Black and white is on of the most basic. If the camera does not have this feature most editing software will do this from a color image. Evem google free Picasa will do black and whites.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll play.
Resized mobile phone snapshots.

Last summer's holiday trip:









Nice day in May, last year:









Early winter ride a couple of years ago:


----------



## ATXSS (Mar 15, 2004)

Recently purchased a canon S90.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*from a ride today*


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Geez!*

Dude you're starting to sound crankier than me. Get help before it's ingrained. It's too late for me, but there is hope for you.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*My turn...*

three characters plus 41, as requested by host


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just proves it isn't always the equipment but the person behind it. Great shots everyone.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

OOOOooooohhhh! I'll play!

My main camera is a Sony DSC-H50 bridge camera.

Fireworks at Epcot from our vacation in April 2010:



















Escondido, CA:























































Solana Beach, CA:










Wild Animal Park, Escondido, CA:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Nubster said:


> Just proves it isn't always the equipment but the person behind it. Great shots everyone.


In my case: if you take a few hundred photos, there'll probably be a few that aren't totally awful...


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

*Little Elk Creek Canyon*

in the Black Hills of SD...

uh...these were taken with a PINK camera...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

perttime said:


> In my case: if you take a few hundred photos, there'll probably be a few that aren't totally awful...


haha...I have a decent DSLR setup and still use the spray and pray method sometimes.


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

So many great pictures, thanks alot for posting them. I have to admit the German Shepherd in the canoe, was one of my favorite pictures! Really enjoying this thread! :]


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

*canon sd1100*

Same camera, two different types of precipitation.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Couple of iPhone pix taken during last evening's Summer Solstice Ride in the Foothills above Albuquerque...


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

Here are a few shots of my new bike (VooDoo Wazoo), with my new cam (Panasonic Lumix TS2).

Still have to play around with both more to figure our their idiosyncrasies.


----------



## e-kruger (Oct 22, 2009)

Photos taken with Nokia5800 mobile phone...


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice pics for a phone, e-kruger. :thumbsup:

A few Panasonic LX-3 photos from Saturday's local race:







Turned up planning to race so only had P&S but team fell through. When the battery ran out I went home and got the SLR but still very happy with what the LX3 gve me.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

paulb said:


> Very nice pics for a phone, e-kruger. :thumbsup:


Phone cameras have come a long way in a couple of years. Mine is a Nokia N95: not exactly the latest any more. It does not really like big contrasts between light and dark areas.

(A pretty crudely resized shot)


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

perttime said:


> Phone cameras have come a long way in a couple of years.


So I am seeing!


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

paulb said:


> So I am seeing!


This is my favorite photo that I've ever taken with a phone:










Taken with a Sony-Ericsson W810i back in September 2007.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

bonbonan said:


> Where is it? I like the view


One of the overlook pts on the Porcupine Rim Trail in Moab.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

https://www.gregridestrails.com/2010/05/coyote-ridge-fort-collins-loveland.html





































All taken with a cannon powershot


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Doug_ID said:


> One of the overlook pts on the Porcupine Rim Trail in Moab.


Yeah, that's an incredible view!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

New P&S camera -- Nikon S8000, been too wet to ride until recently, hopefully I'll get some trail pics soon!

Flowers, post downpour:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

veloreality said:


>


Thanks! My new desktop!!!!


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

Linoleum said:


> Thanks! My new desktop!!!!


Yes it's a great scene. Anyone else check the EXIF? I guess this isn't a _gigantic_ DSLR


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

mushroom shot!


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

*Future mtb'r*

The boy, doing his thing...


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

A few with my Kodak m380 p&s


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

fantastic!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Canon SD780 IS*









































































*Couple from a Canon SD450*



















***


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

iPhone pic from last evening..


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*Yay!*

Love that kid shot



ScottN said:


> The boy, doing his thing...


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Took a long ride on the Munger Trail today and decided to take my camera,here's some shots I took.Nothing fancy,but I wasn't trying to be fancy,just wanted to take some nice pictures from my ride.Taken with an Fuji FinePix S6000fd


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Buffalo creek. Panasonic LX-3


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

*Thanks !*

Thank you all for sharing your photos. Photos like these is what makes the Passion forum so enjoyable and keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

All taken with my Motorola Droid


From MTB Pics


From MTB Pics


From MTB Pics


From MTB Pics


From MTB Pics


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

lidarman said:


> Buffalo creek. Panasonic LX-3


Great photos! I love buffalo creek


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

First with my BB phone, second with an old Olympus D-380.


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

scar said:


>


That's a great picture. The colors are amazing.


----------



## Epicrider (Jan 13, 2004)

A few shots from AZ with my old Canon Powershot A700


----------



## Code Runner (May 27, 2009)

I love my DSLR but I've grabbed some fun shots with my P&S.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

iphone pic from yesterday... _Thunderhead near Albuquerque, NM_


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

It's been wet here in MN for what seems like weeks. Got out on the Casseroll today and ventured north along the Mighty Mississippi stopping at the **** Rapids dam. 

Here are few snaps. Bummed I missed one of a hyper-aggressive muskrat that found itself stuck in fenced-in ped-way. I *think* it barked at me! Also for you PETA-types, the mole was not hurt. I was trying to redirect it off the road and into a lawn and it shimmied under me boot. Strong little SOB but even he couldn't tunnel into concrete! Alas, he was not interested in my recommendation and promptly ran right down a sewer grate. RIP.

All snaps taken with my POS BB.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Very recent*

Taken two days ago. But still does not compare to my gigantic DSLR. Many more here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=632981


----------



## Rocky Mountain (Sep 30, 2004)

Soupboy said:


> Got out on the Casseroll today and ventured north along the Mighty Mississippi stopping at the **** Rapids dam.
> .


Disappointed there were no pictures of the Casserole with the wicker basket loaded with flowers, fake of course, that you flaunt around Murderapolis.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm heading to kingdom trails vermont. I'll post a few from my ever present casio exilim


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

*A few from the North Country Trail in MI.*

Possibly my favorite trail ever.


MaCarthy Lake



Turn around point; Au Sable River


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice trail and just up my alley.It looks like home to me(No. MN.).


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Just got a Nikon S8000 as a replacement.


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

zow


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Just the other day....

A friend "schooling" us!










Canon G10 w/ Canon 420EX speedlite.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Lots of great shots here.*



El Salt said:


> Just the other day....
> 
> A friend "schooling" us!
> 
> ...


This is an amazing shot El Salt. Nice work. I've seen several versions of Aqua hitting this roller (?) and I think this is the best.

Like someone else said.... if you take enough pictures, even a hack like me will get lucky once in awhile.



Maybe I should start a new thread for timer self portraits.


----------



## mesome (May 3, 2009)

There are some awesome pictures in here!

Took this with my crappy camera phone yesterday in eastern Kansas, the trails were too muddy so I went for an evening ride on some back roads.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Back from the dead for a couple new pics


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Funny how this thread went way off the original intent. The bad azz cameras came out.

But no surprise.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

lidarman said:


> Funny how this thread went way off the original intent. The bad azz cameras came out.
> 
> But no surprise.


I hope you're not talking about me because I own no DSLR, P&S all the way.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Revisiting this thread. Some amazing photographs. Yummy. Just sold my Canon G10, expecting my new G12 shortly. Now, if only the dreary weather would go away. Winter starts when, tomorrow? Here in Los Angeles, home of Bay Watch, Paris Hilton and more Porshces and Ferraris than you can count, looks more like central coast WA!


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing too great, but it's something...


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Judd97 said:


> Here are some photos I've taken at work over the past month or so (not including the kayaking ones).
> 
> The camera is a Panasonic Lumix TS2.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is some awesome color in those pictures...just WOW!!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

*Eye candy*



scrublover said:


> Up along Fisher Mesa, outside of Moab. I think.


The scenery, a pleasure for the eyes, with such good company, priceless!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

A couple more from my Canon Powershot


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Here's a thread from the Nevada forum, that's all my pics, except for one from Beagledaddy.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=635206


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Canon Powershot A3100 Doesn't have as much in the way of manual adjustments to shutter and aperture, but that's fine. Just wanted a smaller/lighter/cheaper quick shooter. My prior P&S died, and wasn't wanting to get crazy with replacement.

















My buddy Ty Mer can't get the hang of panning. Here is where the lack of adjustment shows, I guess. 









Older A520 model


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Sure it does*



> Originally posted by scrublover
> _Canon Powershot A3100 Doesn't have as much in the way of manual adjustments to shutter and aperture, but that's fine._


CHDK

A3100

***


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

If you've gotta fix your fork guard... might as well do it in the stunning surroundings of Sedona, AZ










If you're gunna drop into the gnar, might as well do it with the late eveing ABQ sun spotlighting your way in..


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Not great but I like the pic- San Diego Velodrome shot with a Sony-Ericsson S710a camera phone:


----------



## Lotus78 (Jul 22, 2009)

From the post few years


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

These are with my LG Ally cell phone. It's not great but the best camera is the one you have on ya, right?

View of Boston from East Boston at sunset:


















And a ride along Cape Cod:


----------



## Lotus78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Few more


----------



## Lotus78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Last three


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

*Shred shots*

A couple recent shred shots with the mighty P&S:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*with my Nikon coolpix s2*

Italian country


----------



## ep3w (Jun 4, 2006)

A few random shots:


----------



## Warfare (Mar 15, 2010)

Average shots I know... just coming to the end of an unusually wet winter here in South Australia. First two are Melrose, third is just a small local pine forest.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)




----------



## dormilon (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice photos.

As with bikes, is not the machinne, just the man.

Be happy.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Quick ride today. The fall air feels great.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My P&S goes everywhere with me. On yesterday's ride I saw this blue heron and whipped out my camera for a shot. No way the bird stayed around long enough to break out a real camera.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

MTBNate said:


> Taken with an iPhone:


Nate- what program do you use to add those types of borders to your pics? Theyre really cool.

A couple pics from Barcelona and France this summer:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

From my seven-year old camera, a Nikon CoolPix 3.2 MP.


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

self-timed image from Inspiration Point at Tallulah Gorge, Georgia. story about that ride here.









Lake Tugalo, at the end of the same trail.









High Bluff loop


----------



## CMu_dogtag (Mar 1, 2007)

A couple of really good days captured forever.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*There's some brilliant snapshots in this thread...*

Here's a few of my favourites from the last year or so, and a video at the end, all shot with a Canon IXUS 70, 7.1mp p&s.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Believed to be a rare, Red-Bodied Long-Eared Australian Blowfly ... spotted and then swatted on the Bicentennial National Trail at a place called Bulgar Creek.










The camera was a 3.2 meg Canon S50.

Warren.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Some sahuaros on the trail:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's my regular point and shoot camera


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is what I've taken with my iPhone4


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmm, methinks i would like to play ...






















































































































This one i'm gonna try selling to Snickers  !!...










.. taken using my trusty Panny TZ7 (ZS3 in the US).


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome shots PsyCro. Especially the snickers!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

PsyCro said:


> Hmm, methinks i would like to play ...


Somewhere on the Croatian coast?

... I spent a few days there, years ago. Might have to go again, some time ...


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

perttime said:


> Somewhere on the Croatian coast?
> 
> ... I spent a few days there, years ago. Might have to go again, some time ...


Heh, good eye. Half the shots are near Zadar where i live, the rest from other places in the north not too far from Rijeka and down south not too far from Split.



Stevob said:


> Awesome shots PsyCro. Especially the snickers!


Funny thing is.. i think that snickers shot was the first one made with the camera!! I must admit, i've got the bug now. When i manage to save up some cash i'll be adding a micro four-thirds camera to my collection for action and low light shooting (along with all sorts of other shooting!), and probably switch out the ZS3 to the waterproof TS1 for action cam use (i chose the ZS3 as an 'AM' camera  ). Geez, i had to pick 2 expensive hobbies, MTB and Photography!


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

Not all bike related... all done with a P&S cameras.


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

Solo ride on a beautiful Sunday afternoon...


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

I end up shooting with several cameras, and I guess you'd consider a GoPro HD (in time lapse mode) a P&S.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

The Sun came out mid-ride and so did the P&S.


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

some shots from over the last year


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Hell of a Picture from Hell, Michigan, there is a creek at the bottom of this hill, where the bridge is, the creek does freeze over in Hell, just not yet this year..


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

couple pics from recently...
some eno love 








a simple reminder on my wheels.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*P&S: Various Nikon Coolpix*

Nothin' fancy. Just say "cheese!"


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

knucklesandwich said:


> Nate- what program do you use to add those types of borders to your pics? Theyre really cool.
> 
> A couple pics from Barcelona and France this summer:


I use the Hipstamatic app for the iPhone


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Taken at Cumberland River Holiday Park on the Victorian coast near Lorne, Australia. Panasonic TZ5.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I had to quickly and carefully scamble to get this pic. It was taken in the summer of '91 in Yellowstone. It was taken on film and I recently had the negatives transfered to a CD. The negatives have degraded over time, so the quality isn't that good anymore.









I love good sunset pictures.


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

*Alaska trip home 2010*











and you may recognize this last waterfall from the new Chevy truck commercial they pass it pulling a boat


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

Some of my favorites from recent times.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A few of mine, all from our family point and shoot.


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

Some recent ride


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Im in a Christmasy kinda mood


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

More sunsets.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

a few more from the past year


----------



## dirtdiva (Apr 1, 2006)

The only file small enough for me to download. Taken with my C905 Sony cell cam.[


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

breakfast in turlingua,Tx



gettin ready for some ridin



you know where this is  and not my bike, to small.



cool!



yeah I'm frozen!



hurry back to camp!



made it back in time



yeah thats how I role.



mmmm food awesome place in Seattle called the cafe venus great after a sesh at colonnade .


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

Two recent ones:


















Taken with Lumix FT2.


----------



## rogerdodger (Mar 8, 2009)

I gave up with a SLR years ago when I realized I never wanted to bother taking the thing anywhere. Point and shoot is certainly limiting, but every now and again I get a good one.


----------

